#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  De aarde in bruikleen

## ISA studentenvereniging

*Symposium: De aarde in bruikleen - Donderdag 23 februari 2017* 




> In onze islamitische traditie heeft het milieu altijd een bijzondere plek gehad. Er zijn genoeg voorbeelden terug te vinden waarbij de moslims zowel direct als indirect worden aangemoedigd om zorg te dragen voor de aarde.
> 
> We vertrekken vanuit de Quran en de Sunnah met islamdocent, Mohamed Koraichi. Hij zal hierover uitweiden en ons de parels aanwijzen die de openbaring herbergt. Daarna zullen de heren van Deen Travellers, die op de fiets naar Mekka reisden, ons inspireren met hun verhaal. Hendrik Jan Bakker, oprichter van Groene Moslims, zal vervolgens de ervaringen van de organisatie met het publiek delen, zodat we met praktische tips de zaal verlaten.
> 
> Vraag jij je af hoe je groen(er) kunt leven en hoe relevant jouw bijdrage is? Noteer dit symposium alvast in jouw agenda. Wij zorgen voor heerlijk eten en drinken.
> 
> Aanmelden via: https://www.svisa.nl/activiteit/duurzaamheid/

----------

